# shipping to cyprus



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello All,
We are moving to cyprus at the end of march this year from the west midlands in the uk and would be greatful for any information regarding shipping and to the points below:

1.We want to ship toiletries,Household cleaners and tinned foods to start us off for when we arrive,would this be a problem?

2.If we ship any new items of furniture or electrical items will we have to pay the VAT when it arrives in cyprus?

3.We have had quotes from different shipping companies for a 20 ft container ranging from £2900 - £3600 not including insurance.Does this sound about right?

Regards...............


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

sedgee24 said:


> Hello All,
> We are moving to cyprus at the end of march this year from the west midlands in the uk and would be greatful for any information regarding shipping and to the points below:
> 
> 1.We want to ship toiletries,Household cleaners and tinned foods to start us off for when we arrive,would this be a problem?
> ...


H, I have just confirmed our shipping, we are bringing a number of electrical items and furniture at the end of Feb, no you do not pay VAT to bring them in as they are for personal use, the quote you have seems quite heavy for a 20ft, I have been quoted £3000 for a 40ft and £2200 for a 20ft. This s the web site we used, http://www.britmovers.com/index.html, where are you moving to?

Good luck

Steve


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> H, I have just confirmed our shipping, we are bringing a number of electrical items and furniture at the end of Feb, no you do not pay VAT to bring them in as they are for personal use, the quote you have seems quite heavy for a 20ft, I have been quoted £3000 for a 40ft and £2200 for a 20ft. This s the web site we used, http://www.britmovers.com/index.html, where are you moving to?
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,
Thank you for your info i will get in contact with britmovers for a quote.We are moving to a village called liopetri which is about 25 mins from larnaca and hopfully if the house we have purchased is finshed we will be flying out to cyprus at the end of march cant wait!!where are you moving to?

Regards

Lee..


----------

